# our lhd hymer is due 1st test will speedo in km be ok



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

can anyone tell me if they have had to change a speedo from kilometres to miles per hour on a grey import, as ours is due soon.
thank you.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi craigy,
the speedo is not part of the mot, in fact doesn't have to work to pass. 
simon


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Our current Hymer has gone through three MOTs and our previous one went through several with a speedo in kms. without any problems.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The speedo is not checked for the MOT so you can't be failed for it.

It is however required to read in MPH for C&U regs and for your own safety so strictly speaking you must have it reading MPH in the UK.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

I would think not as long as there is a km/mileage scale converter visible on the dial.

If there isnt suggest you make one with 30mph/40mph/60mph and 70mph indicated.

Regards


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I would think not as long as there is a km/mileage scale converter visible on the dial.
> 
> If there isnt suggest you make one with 30mph/40mph/60mph and 70mph indicated.


Just to let you know that if you do consider making or buying a MPH sticker or overlay, the law requires that it must be visible during darkness so you will need to illuminate any stuck on legends from the front of the dial.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The laws an ass 

and who's gonna know

common sense has to kick in at some point

Alan H


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I looked in to this when I bought my LHD. The potential problems are as follows:

1. If the Police stop you for another offence, they may thoroughly check the van for any other problems and may well pick this up.

2. If the van is involved in an accident, an insurance assessor may well do the same and void a claim.

My understanding is that although it will pass an MOT, it is technically illegal to not have the MPH scale in the UK. I bought a second hand MPH speedo cluster off eBay and fitted it-£25 and problem solved.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

hi, not sure if this helps - we've got a class IV mot station and the main problem with (jap) grey imports is the absence of a rear fog lamp. Easy enough as an add-on though. As has been already said speedo not an issue.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Hymer Test*

Not mentioned yet is that your lights have to conform to uk standards ie point the right way.Had a conversion to my Hymer(by Essandjay) that allows them to be altered from UK to continetal setting , so no problems with MOTs


----------

